# Paslode nailers 1/2 price at homedepot.com



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

It looks like HD is offering 50% off most of their Paslode nail guns. They are showing up full price, but most get 50% discount once you add to your cart. Thought I'd throw that out there in case anyone is in the market for one ( i don't have any connection to HD or Paslode ). Maybe you can even get Lowes to price match for an extra 10% off!!


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Woah nice deal. I may pick up one of those 16 gauge straight nailers.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

Super deal here.............Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Shipping of $40.99 is a little steep.
Ron


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Does this just apply to online purchases?


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shipping is high, but it still came out 80 dollars less than the amazon price.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I checked at the local hd. They couldn't find anything pertaining to this.


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Gun arrived, test fires are great. I will say that for as much as they charge for shipping I wouldve expected it to be packaged better.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

I've been getting emails about a Black Friday sale on some items including a Campell Hausfield framer. I didn't realize it was, evidently, only for online purchases. Checked on it at HD today. It didn't apply to the store here. They don't even have that framer.


----------



## cain8858 (Jun 11, 2009)

Been running trim all over my house (baseboard/door casings), this thing is awesome. Cordless gun is so convenient.


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

> Been running trim all over my house (baseboard/door casings), this thing is awesome. Cordless gun is so convenient.


Congrats on your cool new tool. I bought the paslode 15ga angled pnumatic nailer about a year ago for $125-$150 and it works great but I would've gladly layed out a few more $$ for a cordless.......damn it


----------

